# ADGA Spotted Nubian Buckling, Lamancha Doelings-MO



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Located in Southern Missouri.
I have one ADGA Purebred Nubian buckling available. His mother is a very good milker with a nice udder, good conformation and lovely breed character. This buckling is SPOTTED. Lots of spots like his sire. One of a beautiful set of quads. Both parents can be seen on my website. Am retaining his sister in my herd.
Sire is Ozark Jewels Ichigo found on my buck page.
Dam is Ozark Jewels Tux's Drama Queen found on my 1st Nubian doe page.
Have a few shots of the buckling but will try to get better ones soon.
$250.



















Two ADGA Lamancha doelings for sale. 

One is first generation 50% Lamancha. Sire is a registered Lamancha, dam is a registered Nubian. Dam has lots of milk and this doeling should mature nicely. One of triplets. $125.










The second doeling is second generation registered Lamancha. Her papers will be 75% Lamancha. Though she is actually 7/8ths Lamancha and an 8th Alpine. Her dam is Ozark Jewels Milky Way and her sire is Amberwood H.T. Triton. Milky Way is pictured on my site, Triton is not yet as I just recently added him to my herd. Both parents are big and I suspect this girl will be large when she matures. She is very leggy and long at this young age.
$175.


----------

